# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Anyone Else Plauged By Constant, Realistic, Nightmares!?

## RavenC1357

Looking for some people who know what its like.  Thanks.

----------


## Rav1

Mainly nervousness and someone&#39;s control over your life. I got them in my youth being constantly observed and judge by the adults, at home, at school.
It&#39;s not that people have stopped to interfere into my adult life now, but I&#39;ve stopped paying any attention to their opinions. I go my own path.

----------


## RavenC1357

Hmm...maybe thats part of it as well but I&#39;m pretty sure there is more.  Whatever my reasons are, I was just wondering who else was.  It seems like many people here are mostly content, like fairly ok at lucid dreams already.  Maybe just because they can?  I feel like I need to discuss more depth.

----------


## Nightmare

Hey there.  As a child, i was seriously plagued by nightmares.  I think they had an effect on the way i grew up.  More recently they have have started to come back, probably because of all the stress i have been under.  In fact, the reason i chose my name is because of the plague of my youth.  Lucidity is a wonderful thing when having a nightmare, my first lucid experience was in a nightmare setting, and it was very empowering to take control.  Message me if you need anything

Nightmare

----------


## RavenC1357

Thanks&#33;  Its good to know your here&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

Not much anymore, but I used to have them and I learned to wake myself up from them.  Now I wish I would have them because I think they would help with lucidity.  So if you have them, put them to use.

----------


## RavenC1357

Thanks I&#39;ll try but for now when I have them they feel SO REAL&#33;  Thats why they are scary.  Last night I was in a cemetary and it was not AT ALL frightning, but when its something that feels real and out of my control, just the feeling is enough to be a nightmare.

----------


## Moonbeam

I know; it would be hard for me to control them too but LD can be used to help change or get rid of nightmares.  Good luck.

----------


## RavenC1357

> I know; it would be hard for me to control them too but LD can be used to help change or get rid of nightmares.  Good luck.
> [/b]




Thanks, thats what I&#39;m hoping for&#33;

----------


## Sekhmet

I often have vivid nightmares that are related to abuse that happened to me in my childhood. A lot of my "regular" dreams also seem to reflect my past and sometimes the things I constantly see in my nightmares pop up in pleasant dreams. It&#39;s like, I can never completely get away from the bad stuff.

----------


## RavenC1357

Yea thats how I felt it would be.  But lately the more I&#39;m thinking about all this the harder it is to remember ANY dream&#33;&#33;&#33; I have a journal and all that crap but now (its two fuckin am) and I can&#39;t sleep (no suprize) or remember my dreams when I need too&#33;  AGR&#33;  My brain sucks.  It hates me.  For real.

----------


## SleepSpirit

i used to get nightmares every night, pretty much, till i started taking niquil,
now i don&#39;t get nightmares, but am addicted to niquil

----------

